# HazeWorks - Juice Reviews



## UnholyMunk (9/6/15)

Hey all,

I thought I'd do a mini review of the Hazeworks - Custard Clouds e liquid

Name: Custard Clouds
Manufacturer: Hazeworks
PG/VG: 40/60
Nic: 3mg
Price: R150/R160 (Plastic Bottle/Glass Bottle)
Blurb: _Fly off on a magic carpet ride to custard heaven. You won’t be able to get enough of this juice with a rich creamy vanilla inhale and sweet custard exhale. Paired with a good cup of coffee, notes of french vanilla careen from this vape._


Review: 

I bought the bottle from @MarkDBN and opted for the local collection, Mark was very kind and volunteered to drop it off at my place of work for me, which is a MASSIVE plus for service in my books! In addition to my order, I received a free sample of "Agent Orange" (which I will do a review on as well when I've gotten round to trying it) which is a massive plus, as I wanted to try the flavour, but wasn't sure about putting R150 down for something I've never even thought of trying before.

The e liquid itself, which comes in one of those fancy blue bottles, is of a fairly thick viscosity, so tanks with smaller juice channels may struggle with this juice. The flavour is spot on. A rich vanilla with a nice nutty-ness coming through. It reminds me of some other juice manufacturers vanilla custards, but a little sweeter, and a little more vanilla shines through. This is a good dessert vape for custard fans. I would easily recommend it to anyone looking for a good vanilla custard vape!

All-in-all it's really good, and I think if you're a fan of custards, then this is one e liquid you must surely look into.

Build:
Smok M80 Plus
Subtank Mini - RBA Base
0.54 Ohm Coil from 18 to 25 watts depending on how I feel.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MarkDBN (9/6/15)

Thanks for the review @UnholyMunk. Great to hear the feedback.


----------



## Vapington (9/6/15)

I tried all of them at Vapecon. They were all really good. Really in your face flavour!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (9/6/15)

Nuttyness? But there's no nuts in vanilla or custard


----------



## zadiac (9/6/15)

I love the Custard Clouds. So glad I got two of them in my lucky draw prize

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MarkDBN (9/6/15)

zadiac said:


> I love the Custard Clouds. So glad I got two of them in my lucky draw prize



@zadiac I've been a fan of custards for a while. Wanted one that ticked all the boxes... Glad you liking it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UnholyMunk (10/6/15)

ET said:


> Nuttyness? But there's no nuts in vanilla or custard


I think you'll just have to try it to get what I mean.... It's like the nutty-ness that comes from caramel... there's no nuts in caramel, but there's still that nutty taste 

Ah man... I'm going nuts thinking of all this nutty-ness hehehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ET (10/6/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> I think you'll just have to try it to get what I mean.... It's like the nutty-ness that comes from caramel... there's no nuts in caramel, but there's still that nutty taste
> 
> Ah man... I'm going nuts thinking of all this nutty-ness hehehe


----------



## Duffie12 (27/12/15)

Company: Hazeworks
Product Name: Cumulus (0 mg)

Vaped on an Aeromizer V2, 1.8 ohm coils, between 8 - 10 W
From their website:
Toasted marshmallow splashed with a blend of creams, a dash of brown sugar and nom. This is a smooth full-bodied vape, with layers of toasty flavours that emerge at different wattages. Its sweet and creamy flavour will take you back to those late nights around the campfire.

Review:
This is an interesting one. It certainly tastes, well, "toasty". One can taste the toasted marshmallows although it isn't very sweet (perhaps at higher watts/lower ohms?). Again it is a subtle one. I honestly can't decide if I prefer this at 8W, 9W or 10W. The description is correct in that layers of toasty vapours emerge. Hard to explain because normally "complex" flavours are lost on me. I'm the sort of guy who reckons wine comes in "red" and "white", though here I can definitely taste an underlying "roasty-iness", think roasted almonds.

Similar to: Roasting nuts and marshmallows over the campfire (not very sweet though)
Avoid if: You're looking for a light all day vape, this one does get a bit much after a while

My rating:
4) nomnomnom

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (27/12/15)

Thanks for sharing your views @Duffie12

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Duffie12 (27/12/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing your views @Duffie12



Pleasure.
I'm quite keen to hear if others have the same impressions as I do, and if not, how other setups change the taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrBlaz3 (31/1/16)

@Wyvern @Nimatek and I tested a few flavours today here is the general Consensus

Done via:
Velocity dripper Dual Coil 24ga ss316l 0.18ohm 50W - 60W
Temp control 220 to 270 Celsius

Sunset:
Great Pineapple inhale and a smooth exhale finish very much reminds me of pinacolada was full of flavour, me and @Nimatek "must want now"
can you make this in VG>PG 70/30 or 80/20 ? I highly recommend this

This was amazing @MarkDBN this was by far the best thing I have vaped this month

Custard Cloud
Tasted Cinnamon I got hints of custard but it seemed that most of the custard flavours were not very prominent granted it might just be my taste buds I did try palate cleanse in between, reading the above makes me wonder if the tester or cotton from previous tests did not affect the taste I will need to try this again at some point

Agent Orange
Reminds me of Fanta orange in a subtle way with a hint of marmalade exhale, an all round good vape

All in all a good experience i'm not joking about the Sunset it phenomenal really.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Duffie12 (1/2/16)

DrBlaz3 said:


> Custard Cloud
> Tasted Cinnamon I got hints of custard but it seemed that most of the custard flavours were not very prominent granted it might just be my taste buds I did try palate cleanse in between, reading the above makes me wonder if the tester or cotton from previous tests did not affect the taste I will need to try this again at some point



I definitely got a strong custard when vaping this, and it felt like a bit of lemon undertone. I was vaping it on an Aerotank v2 with 1.8 ohm coils at roughly 10 watts.


----------



## DrBlaz3 (1/2/16)

Duffie12 said:


> I definitely got a strong custard when vaping this, and it felt like a bit of lemon undertone. I was vaping it on an Aerotank v2 with 1.8 ohm coils at roughly 10 watts.



Something seems amiss I would like to try this again with a fresh bottle and my subtank at 25-30 Watts and see, I'm a big fan of custard so a good custard vape would be great and this seems to review well and I enjoyed the other flavours , will def give it a go again if I get a chance in future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/2/16)

DrBlaz3 said:


> @Wyvern @Nimatek and I tested a few flavours today here is the general Consensus
> 
> Done via:
> Velocity dripper Dual Coil 24ga ss316l 0.18ohm 50W - 60W
> ...



Thanks for sharing your views @DrBlaz3 
Much appreciated
Sunset sounds amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mAlice (4/2/16)

Hi All,

Vaping Setup: Subox Nano kit, Vaping at 30 - 40 Watts, 0.5Ohm Kanthal Vertical OCC coils

Juices: Startup and After 8, Both at 3mg Nicotine (Also purchased from The Vapery in Centurion, R150 per 30ml bottle)

After 8:
_(Creator's Discription: Indulge your senses with a perfect after dinner vape (or anytime actually). After 8 is a blended chocolate eliquid, with a cool chocolate inhale and creamy minty exhale.)_

*PG/VG: 40/60 *(According to packaging)
1) Smell: When you crack open this bottle, it smells delicious! It reminds me of a peppermint crisp style vape. Lots of aromatic flavours fill up your nostrils
2) Taste: When you take the first toot, the mint is very overpowering (for me). Smooth minty inhale, mint/chocolate exhale. Although the chocolate does come through, I definitely could taste that the chocolate was artificial. This isn't a bad thing at all, but it doesn't give the punch that high cocoa level chocolates give, its a much more subtle chocolate-esque taste. After vaping for around 30 minutes, your tongue gets used to the minty punch that this flavour delivers. The chocolate shines through much more prominently.
3) For Lovers of: Minty inhale, cooling effect on throat + Chocolaty notes. (Ladies, all the peppermint crisp you can handle without the calories! Gents, lets be honest, we don't care if there are calories in or not  )
4) Rating and comments: I give this juice a 3.5/5. This is all subjective, I am not a major menthol/mint fan, but I decided to change things up and try this juice. It didn't disappoint! I enjoy it after rich meals like Ouma's Sunday lunch. But, for me at least, definitely not an all day vape.

Startup:
_(Creator's Discription: Sweet Lemon notes combined with rich biscuit makes this juice a great start to the day. Just the right balance of tart and sweet, backed with notes of cereal and a dash of milk, creates the perfect morning vape.)
_
*PG/VG: 30/70 *(According to packaging)
1) Smell: Pop this baby open and you get a nose full of lemon (slightly citrus, not too candy-esque), notes of creamy goodness, with a hint of something that I cannot explain. It really is a juice made for waking up the palate and senses! Awesome smell!!!
2) Taste: I don't quite know how to explain this... Lets give it a try anyways! On inhale you get a sweet and slightly tart flavour, the exhale has lots of lemon and a kind of... sweet creamy hint to it. I must say that the balance in this juice is impeccable, at least in my mind. Everything comes together so well... you really get all of the notes you expect.
3) For Lovers of: Strong but not overpowering Lemon with a sweet finish. Creamy (cereal-esque notes) as well!
4) Rating and comments: I give this juice a 5/5. This is the best cereal style vape I have tasted, although I would classify it more as a Lemon flavour with cereal notes. After 1 tank, I have already budgeted for 2 more bottles in the near future.

Just a side note: Trying my hand at a couple of amateur reviews. Positive critique is always welcome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (4/2/16)

mAlice said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Vaping Setup: Subox Nano kit, Vaping at 30 - 40 Watts, 0.5Ohm Kanthal Vertical OCC coils
> 
> ...


Great reviews, thank you. I experienced it as sincere and honest. Looking forward to more reviews from you.

Personally I like to see the web site blurb/maker's description in a review to be able to compare it with the reviewer's experience.

Here is a good thread on reviewing juices. Of course for our purposes all that detail is not always necessary. And some peeps just like to give brief impressions, which is also good as it builds on our body of knowledge of a particular juice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## mAlice (4/2/16)

Andre said:


> Great reviews, thank you. I experienced it as sincere and honest. Looking forward to more reviews from you.
> 
> Personally I like to see the web site blurb/maker's description in a review to be able to compare it with the reviewer's experience.
> 
> Here is a good thread on reviewing juices. Of course for our purposes all that detail is not always necessary. And some peeps just like to give brief impressions, which is also good as it builds on our body of knowledge of a particular juice.



Thanks @Andre, positive feedback is always needed to keep the motivation up. And positive critique helps me create something that people enjoy reading! I've always had a passion for writing, but never really had the time to pursue it. Reviews are a perfect platform for developing, and www.ecigssa.co.za is the perfect forum to present on.

I'll edit accordingly and I'll be sure to include it in my upcoming reviews.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Duffie12 (4/2/16)

mAlice said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Vaping Setup: Subox Nano kit, Vaping at 30 - 40 Watts, 0.5Ohm Kanthal Vertical OCC coils
> 
> ...



Spot on review for After 8. I also found the mint a little too overpowering for me and would have preferred more chocolate. That said I think that menthol/mint tolerances vary. Would love to hear from some of the menthol connoisseurs where there's more chocolate coming through for them. Nonetheless it definitely reminded me of After 8 mint chocolates.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## mAlice (7/2/16)

mAlice said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Vaping Setup: Subox Nano kit, Vaping at 30 - 40 Watts, 0.5Ohm Kanthal Vertical OCC coils
> 
> ...



Hi All,

I would like to revise my statements on Hazeworks - After 8

I've been chain vaping this for around 3 days now and some of my quarrels have faded. I now like this juice very much! I also run a bit of a higher wattage on my device (45 Watts on 0.5 Ohm Vertical OCC coils), which for me highlights the chocolaty tones a bit more. Overall this juice takes home a very good 4/5 now! Still not an all day vape, but much more of a treat than I previously thought! 

Ciao


----------



## gertvanjoe (27/2/16)

Not really a review but Sunset and Mountain Dew goes together like me and bacon ( I love bacon ). Will post reviews after I have worked through the samplepack I got myself


----------



## Lord Vetinari (28/2/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Company: Hazeworks
> Product Name: Cumulus (0 mg)
> 
> Vaped on an Aeromizer V2, 1.8 ohm coils, between 8 - 10 W
> ...


I am confused. Is the flavor subtle or is it overwhelming? Pardon my frankness but subtle is like Milkman. Cant see how it would become 'too much' if it is subtle.

I like subtle but I despise overwhelming.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (28/2/16)

mAlice said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Vaping Setup: Subox Nano kit, Vaping at 30 - 40 Watts, 0.5Ohm Kanthal Vertical OCC coils
> 
> ...


Great work! 

I like lemons.


----------



## Duffie12 (28/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I am confused. Is the flavor subtle or is it overwhelming? Pardon my frankness but subtle is like Milkman. Cant see how it would become 'too much' if it is subtle.
> 
> I like subtle but I despise overwhelming.



Well of course taste is subjective and the atty one uses also makes a difference but I found the marshmallow-ness to be subtle, if I had to do a blind taste test I would say I taste brown sugar and almonds, if someone asked if I could taste marshmallows and went "looking" for it then I would go ah-yeah, there it is. To me coca-cola is the same, the vanilla in it isn't overpowering but when told coca-cola has vanilla in it and then I take a sip I can taste that it is vanilla flavoured.

While vaping cumulus over time I found it was getting a bit much for me and I felt like changing. It isn't overly sweet or overly anything but perhaps the complexity causes it to become fatiguing, or just personal preference.

That said devices and wattage play a big role. I'll try it again in my Cubis and see how it changes. I've stopped using the Aerotank.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (28/2/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Well of course taste is subjective and the atty one uses also makes a difference but I found the marshmallow-ness to be subtle, if I had to do a blind taste test I would say I taste brown sugar and almonds, if someone asked if I could taste marshmallows and went "looking" for it then I would go ah-yeah, there it is. To me coca-cola is the same, the vanilla in it isn't overpowering but when told coca-cola has vanilla in it and then I take a sip I can taste that it is vanilla flavoured.
> 
> While vaping cumulus over time I found it was getting a bit much for me and I felt like changing. It isn't overly sweet or overly anything but perhaps the complexity causes it to become fatiguing, or just personal preference.
> 
> That said devices and wattage play a big role. I'll try it again in my Cubis and see how it changes. I've stopped using the Aerotank.


OK I got ya... a common experience this is.


----------



## Vapordude (10/3/16)

Morning everyone, this rain is amazing.
I'm going to be doing Honest Elixer/Juice reviews on locally produced juices, and to see
if they live up their fantastical descriptions on their websites. I will be doing more reviews
throughout the week to make it a regular feature.

Each review will have: _*Flavour Breakdown, All Day Vape worthy, Comparisons and Final thoughts. *_

_*(There is an upcoming review to be uploaded TONIGHT 
on Foggs Famous Sauce - The Milky Way, and after that, 
a review on Centurion Vape - Granadilla Cheesecake)*_

*So...*After hearing so much praise over the flavour from HAZEWORKS, I had to say something.

See my review on why this juices description from the website (STRAWBERRY, ICECREAM & WAFER), is grossly misleading.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (10/3/16)

Thank you for your honest impressions. I see there is a Hazeworks review thread here. Presumably the mods/admins shall move your thread there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapordude (10/3/16)

Don't see a problem it being here in this section, as is being Ejuice Reviews? There's more than one person doing this so.


----------



## Vapington (10/3/16)

I must say I had a completely different experience this juice than you. When I had it I got strawberry ice cream as per the description and it was fantastic. Did you try the juice on different setups at least?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Vapordude (10/3/16)

Vapington said:


> I must say I had a completely different experience this juice than you. When I had it I got strawberry ice cream as per the description and it was fantastic. Did you try the juice on different setups at least?



No. Even Michael The Vaper said in his review he didn't even get the Strawberry flavour, and he's got a higher power device than mine. I wicked my Smok triple RBA to capacity in the review, so essentially all the flavour should have been there.


----------



## Maxxis (10/3/16)

Any consideration given to the fact that you may indeed be suffering from.....

*The dreaded vapors tongue!*

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Andre (10/3/16)

Vapordude said:


> Don't see a problem it being here in this section, as is being Ejuice Reviews? There's more than one person doing this so.


I do not mind, but the advantage of having all the reviews of a specific juice line/maker in one thread is obvious. And that is how the mods/admins have been administering it thus far.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## WHITELABEL (10/3/16)

Nice review @Vapordude . Would be cool if you could try the juice in a couple setups and different temps too if possible. Love the honesty though, makes the feedback way more valuable to vapers and juice makers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapordude (10/3/16)

Maxxis said:


> Any consideration given to the fact that you may indeed be suffering from.....
> 
> *The dreaded vapors tongue!*



Well to be fair, always drink a bottle of vodka before each review, maybe this affects the flavour?? (I said it ironically) .-.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Vapordude (10/3/16)

WHITELABEL said:


> Nice review @Vapordude . Would be cool if you could try the juice in a couple setups and different temps too if possible. Love the honesty though, makes the feedback way more valuable to vapers and juice makers.



For now I have the SMOK TFV4 Triple Deck on my Eleaf 100w .
If anyone is willing to lend some test setups / demos I'd be happy too. 

Thanks for the positive feedback!


----------



## Maxxis (10/3/16)

Couple of other questions for you. 

1. How old is the coil in your tank?
2. Are you running the airflow on the driptip open?
3. What other devices and tanks have you tried it on?

I personally love Scream. The flavour is on point and exactly as per the description.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Vapordude (10/3/16)

1. How old is the coil in your tank?
- Brand new, made a day ago...newly wicked aswell.

2. Are you running the airflow on the driptip open?
- There's no adjustable airflow on that driptip, unless you're reffering to the original SMOK drip trip.

3. What other devices and tanks have you tried it on?
- Only this device.

If I get a demo test mod and try the scream on something else, I'd be very open to RE-reviewing the flavour.


----------



## Maxxis (10/3/16)

Vapordude said:


> 1. How old is the coil in your tank?
> - Brand new, made a day ago...newly wicked aswell.
> 
> 2. Are you running the airflow on the driptip open?
> ...




So you used fresh cotton? No time at all to let it settle? 
What setup is the coil?

Not trying to grill you here. Trying to establish why you didn't get flavour.


----------



## JacoV (10/3/16)

I love this juice. 
When i tried it for the 1st time i couldn't get a liking to it on my RDA at around 160w, BUT.......my mind changed very quickly when i moved over to my trusty old goblin mini at around 35 - 40w. On Saturday i got myself another 100ml because it is just plain yummm.
After seeing this video i tried it again in my RDA at around 70-75w and it is even better than my goblin.

Going to need another 100ml of this soon at this rate...

But i guess opinions and taste differ from person to person. Some people don't like the juice what i like and the same the other way around.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vapordude (10/3/16)

Maxxis said:


> So you used fresh cotton? No time at all to let it settle?
> What setup is the coil?
> 
> Not trying to grill you here. Trying to establish why you didn't get flavour.



No problem fam. 

You're going to be suprised: 10wrap x3 26g Kanthal Coils. 
I let the wick settle for about an hour and vaped on the setup even before the review. Before I began filming I checked
for hotspots and burns...to which there none.

Trust me, I was getting max flavour on that setup.


----------



## Vapordude (10/3/16)

JacoV said:


> I love this juice.
> When i tried it for the 1st time i couldn't get a liking to it on my RDA at around 160w, BUT.......my mind changed very quickly when i moved over to my trusty old goblin mini at around 35 - 40w. On Saturday i got myself another 100ml because it is just plain yummm.
> After seeing this video i tried it again in my RDA at around 70-75w and it is even better than my goblin.
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with that! Maybe Hazeworks should put a disclaimer on their bottles saying "Recommended setups..."

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (10/3/16)

JacoV said:


> But i guess opinions and taste differ from person to person. Some people don't like the juice what i like and the same the other way around.


So very true - “quod ali cibus est aliis fuat acre venenum”

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JacoV (10/3/16)

Vapordude said:


> Nothing wrong with that! Maybe Hazeworks should put a disclaimer on their bottles saying "Recommended setups..."


You are welcome to try the juice in my goblin and my lush RDA. maybe there is something not too lekka with your setup.....
Before i give my final result on a new juice i try it with a tank and on a rda. Sometimes its all about the build and wicking... @Maxxis knows my builds are all about flavor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapordude (10/3/16)

JacoV said:


> You are welcome to try the juice in my goblin and my lush RDA. maybe there is something not too lekka with your setup.....
> Before i give my final result on a new juice i try it with a tank and on a rda. Sometimes its all about the build and wicking... @Maxxis knows my builds are all about flavor



PM me and let's set it up  I don't live to far away from Kempton Park anyway.


----------



## Maxxis (10/3/16)

Vapordude said:


> Nothing wrong with that! Maybe Hazeworks should put a disclaimer on their bottles saying "Recommended setups..."



Or SMOK should put a "recommended jucies" label on their tanks.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## KimVapeDashian (10/3/16)

Hi @Vapordude 

Firstly, well done on taking the time to do a youtube review - they are tough, and a lot of time goes into them.

However, I feel that your review has a "complain" vibe, more so than a review. As mentioned by some more experienced vapors, I feel that your build/taste subjectivity has clouded the outcome somewhat.

Having tried, a whole range of Strawberry vapes - scream definetly sits up near the top from both a price/quality point of view.

Luckily, tastes are subjective and this is your honest review - i just feel, without testing it for some time that its more of a first impressions than a review.
If someone is reviewing something, i expect them to test it in different scenarios and setups.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Vapordude (10/3/16)

haha oh my.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vapordude (10/3/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Hi @Vapordude
> 
> Firstly, well done on taking the time to do a youtube review - they are tough, and a lot of time goes into them.
> 
> ...



All subjective but I see what you mean. 

I've said to a few other people I'm going to try it in my dripper and see the outcome.
But like I said, this is the one mod and setup I have I use daily and don't know why I'm not even hitting a touch of the strawberry for example. 

One flavour from Centurion Vape, Granadilla Cheesecake which I will be uploading, full on flavour. Could be a dud in worst case.


----------



## NewOobY (10/3/16)

i definitely get a strawberry flavor, but to me it is more of a wafer flavor with some ice cream and strawberry. Me thinks your juice is old , but then again taste is subjective.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (10/3/16)

I'm sorry, but I do not agree with the way you test the juice. You vape and exhale immediately. You will probably not taste much doing it this way.
When I exhale a juice for testing purposes I exhale slowly through my mouth and nose to give the flavors time to make contact with the flavor receptors.
Also, people's taste differ. I had a few toots of that juice and I tasted everything stated on the site.
A review is only an opinion and that doesn't mean that it's a bad juice for everyone, it just means it's just not for your particular pallet.
I have vaped almost all of Hazework's juices and they are awesome.
They should not change the name in my opnion. I think it's really very close to it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Vapordude (10/3/16)

I'll be sure to blow it out my nose, or my a55 next time then

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JacoV (10/3/16)

i'm out.....

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Khan83 (10/3/16)

Hence one of the reasons I never buy juice(_on the rare occasion that I do_) based on reviews or recommendation . Only part with my cash if I've had a chance to taste/test is first.

"Taste is subjective" - truer words were never spoken. What tastes heavenly to you may taste like utter crap to me & this is from personal experience

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## stevie g (10/3/16)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (10/3/16)

Lol @ some of these replies. 
I have a love/hate relationship with strawberry vapes. I love the taste but at times I can't taste strawberry at all even in a juice I know well. Every other juice tastes the way it should except strawberry. The next week or even the next day the strawberry is back. 
Not just with ejuice, I have the same problem with yogurt.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Nightwalker (10/3/16)

Vapordude said:


> For now I have the SMOK TFV4 Triple Deck on my Eleaf 100w .
> If anyone is willing to lend some test setups / demos I'd be happy too.
> 
> Thanks for the positive feedback!


 A Griffen?


----------



## Vapington (10/3/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> Lol @ some of these replies.
> I have a love/hate relationship with strawberry vapes. I love the taste but at times I can't taste strawberry at all even in a juice I know well. Every other juice tastes the way it should except strawberry. The next week or even the next day the strawberry is back.
> Not just with ejuice, I have the same problem with yogurt.....


This is true actually. Strawberry as a flavour can be overpowered very easily and is for me one of the easiest flavour profiles to get vapors tongue over. It is just a delicate flavour

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ezekiel (10/3/16)

Btw, for interest sake, I have a massive case of conditional vapers tongue since yesterday. In all of my diy juices, I cant taste a single note of Strawberry Ripe. Everything else is fine. Thought it might have been bad DIY at first, but tested on some commercial juices as well. One of these were Scream. Last week I could taste all of the described notes. Today, I can only taste ice-cream and wafer - not a single note of strawberry. Same bottle.

The previous time his happened I had the flu a day later, so I assumed that had had something to do with it. Overdosing vit C now, for incase.

Point being, Ive experienced twice in my life now a period of time of absolutely zero taste for (specific) strawberry flavours. Maybe the same is happening to you? Im now saving this bottle of Scream to test in a few days' time again, since I know what it is supposed to taste like and can therefore use it as a reference for my own taste buds. (The alternative hypothesis is that the juice went off... but for it to simultaneously happen to all of my strawberry ripe containing juices is improbable)

Edit: As have just been mentioned. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE (10/3/16)

Comparing the juice to Fallout 4 was the wrong thing to do. 

The hype of Fallout 4 vs the actual sales = The hype was spot on

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (10/3/16)

You exhale through the mouth and nose at the same time, therefor utilizing the taste and smell receptors simultaneously in order to experience good flavor

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Vapordude (10/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Comparing the juice to Fallout 4 was the wrong thing to do.
> 
> The hype of Fallout 4 vs the actual sales = The hype was spot on



Yeah i mean, walking through solid doors and walls. Monsters floating around...Smells like EA had a part in it.

We're REALLY having a game debate on a vape forum?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vapington (10/3/16)

Fallout 4 is amazing

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## WARMACHINE (10/3/16)

Vapordude said:


> Yeah i mean, walking through solid doors and walls. Monsters floating around...Smells like EA had a part in it.
> 
> We're REALLY having a game debate on a vape forum?



Gamers can be sensitive....lucky I am on The Division at the moment or I might have given you abit more

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vapordude (10/3/16)

Me right now


----------



## Random-Hero (10/3/16)

Never mind the bit of bashing going around. 
Some tips for doing your videos. 
1. Maybe move your camera or Laptop to the front so you don't have to turn around when reading descriptions/notes. Then you don't have to turn your back on the camera and you voice quality will be much better as it get a bit soft when not speaking into your mic.
2. After vaping cut the video to allow vape clouds to clear or maybe move to a bigger room. Not sure what your current set up is. 

Just my 2c. Enjoy and looking forward to your next vids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (10/3/16)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Vapordude (10/3/16)

Random-Hero said:


> Never mind the bit of bashing going around.
> Some tips for doing your videos.
> 1. Maybe move your camera or Laptop to the front so you don't have to turn around when reading descriptions/notes. Then you don't have to turn your back on the camera and you voice quality will be much better as it get a bit soft when not speaking into your mic.
> 2. After vaping cut the video to allow vape clouds to clear or maybe move to a bigger room. Not sure what your current set up is.
> ...



Good tips, i'll remember those for my new video tonight.


----------



## Schnappie (10/3/16)

This is just my opinion but I have tried a variety of coils including rba's in the smok tfv4 tank and have to say its not my favourite when it comes to flavour.

In fact dare I say my ijust2 beats it as well as my gclapton fitted subtank. And now that i started using the fishbone plus drippers will be my way of testing flavours for myself personally.
But again thats just my experience and opinion


----------



## RIEFY (10/3/16)

When testing juice you need to try it on single coil and dual coil atleast Then you also need to try a few different tanks and drippers as they will produce flavor differently in each one of them. You also need to test a juice at least for a couple of days not just a few puffs. If you look @Silver if I am not mistaken he tests a juice for 2 weeks before he gives his opinion. So I think you need to better equip your self before attempting any further reviews.

No HAte< VAPE ON ONE LOVE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapordude (10/3/16)

RIEFY said:


> When testing juice you need to try it on single coil and dual coil atleast Then you also need to try a few different tanks and drippers as they will produce flavor differently in each one of them. You also need to test a juice at least for a couple of days not just a few puffs. If you look @Silver if I am not mistaken he tests a juice for 2 weeks before he gives his opinion. So I think you need to better equip your self before attempting any further reviews.
> 
> No HAte< VAPE ON ONE LOVE



I mentioned in the video I had been vaping on the SCREAM since saturday, so I've had a while to test it out...


----------



## Stosta (10/3/16)

I'm totally going to throw the cat amongst the pigeons here...

I found Scream decent, but not great. It got a lot better and love it when I added coffee to it! Only in reading this did I realise that there was supposed to be strawberry in it. Before I bastardised it I dripped it, MTL, DTL, 20w, 120W, and never got any strawberry.

So you're all WRONG!!!!  (Just kidding, this last comment is for trolling purposes only)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## foGGyrEader (10/3/16)

What does any of this matter? There is no 18mg option! 

Great to see more Youtube reviews, keep it up @Vapordude

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (10/3/16)

foGGyrEader said:


> What does any of this matter? There is no 18mg option!
> 
> Great to see more Youtube reviews, keep it up @Vapordude


Lol, not even 12 mg as far as I know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (10/3/16)

I really wish all these juice makers would start to cater for us throat hit guys. Not everyone is into big clouds and high watts. I guess when people get tired of burning through juice and money, that sanity will prevail.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vapington (10/3/16)

Im sure if you high nic vapers asked nicely us juice makers could make you a custom mix

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (10/3/16)

Vapington said:


> Im sure if you high nic vapers asked nicely us juice makers could make you a custom mix


Well played sir!

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Vapordude (10/3/16)

*foGGyrEader* your profile picture makes me uneasy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (10/3/16)

Alex said:


> I really wish all these juice makers would start to cater for us throat hit guys. Not everyone is into big clouds and high watts. I guess when people get tired of burning through juice and money, that sanity will prevail.


It took me 2 years to come full circle. Went from 18mg all the way down to 6 and 3mg and now I'm happily back at 12mg for a while on 1ohm setups. I do drip 6mg juice in the evenings sometimes just to make clouds but that novelty is wearing off to.
At 3mg my juice consumption just freaked me out and at 0.2ohms I wasn't getting a satisfying hit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## capetocuba (10/3/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> It took me 2 years to come full circle. Went from 18mg all the way down to 6 and 3mg and now I'm happily back at 12mg for a while on 1ohm setups. I do drip 6mg juice in the evenings sometimes just to make clouds but that novelty is wearing off to.
> At 3mg my juice consumption just freaked me out and at 0.2ohms I wasn't getting a satisfying hit.


Don't lie ... you even vaped 36MG VG once

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/3/16)

Alex said:


> I really wish all these juice makers would start to cater for us throat hit guys. Not everyone is into big clouds and high watts. I guess when people get tired of burning through juice and money, that sanity will prevail.



You into DIY arent you?

Heres Diy or Die's Strawberry Vanilla Bean Ice Cream Cone http://diyordievaping.com/2015/08/07/lets-mix-strawberry-vanilla-bean-ice-cream-cone-svbicc-recipe/

Then you can make high nic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Maxxis (10/3/16)

Got you something vapor dude 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Vapordude (10/3/16)




----------



## Gazzacpt (10/3/16)

capetocuba said:


> Don't lie ... you even vaped 36MG VG once


I did at 0.4ohms

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (10/3/16)

Several posts above have been moved here to the "Hazeworks - Juice Reviews" thread
Thanks for the headsup @Andre

Guys, please try keep your comments in the reviews threads on topic 
It makes it difficult for readers trying to get a feeling for the reviews of a particular manufacturer if they have to go through loads of off-topic posts

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (10/3/16)

Vapordude said:


> Don't see a problem it being here in this section, as is being Ejuice Reviews? There's more than one person doing this so.



Hi @Vapordude - we have tried very hard over the years to keep all the reviews for each juice manufacturer in their own thread. This way, the reader can click on a particular thread and see all the reviews for that manufacturer instead of having to look all over the place. 

Check out the first post in the E-liquid Reviews section:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/please-post-your-reviews-in-the-relevant-juice-manufacturer-thread.t4648/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (10/3/16)

Vapington said:


> I must say I had a completely different experience this juice than you. When I had it I got strawberry ice cream as per the description and it was fantastic. Did you try the juice on different setups at least?


I would appreciate your thoughts on this: Do you perhaps not feel that adding a description for ideal setup in the website blurb would be a great service towards customers? I tthink it will save a lot of time for mixologists. Not having to run around on forums to help with setup all the time. Must get tedious.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (10/3/16)

Alex said:


> I really wish all these juice makers would start to cater for us throat hit guys. Not everyone is into big clouds and high watts. I guess when people get tired of burning through juice and money, that sanity will prevail.


I dont like throat hit but I also prefer running sane setups. Burning through juice and money got to me really quickly. I really hope I wont suck at DIY. Because most juices I like end up being too pricey for words. I paid 360 buck for a single bottle once. LOVED it. But as a treat. 

Way I see it if I can tweak my vaping to maximum efficiency I can actually vape imports. All the time. Not knocking locals at all just that my favorites tend to be out of stock very often so I cant rely on them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BillW (12/3/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> I did at 0.4ohms


Hahahahaha your reaction that night was priceless 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Duffie12 (15/3/16)

Thought I would do another review 

Hazeworks Sunset 0mg

Vaped on an Ego One CT with 1 Ohm CLR coils at 15W

Website Blurb

Sunset will awaken a sense of holiday and intrigue, as you sit at a corner café somewhere in the world, while the sun gently wanes, and a cool breeze caresses your skin. Notes of sweet juicy pineapple fill your mouth before the refreshing exhale lingers.

Review

So I've been going through the Hazeworks range thanks to the availability of a taster pack of 10 ml bottles. I've liked most of the range but from previous experience I realized I wasn't a menthol/mint guy. I thus left this for last knowing that once you vape a menthol it stays in that coil forever. I didn't really enjoy the last menthol vapes I tried because I found the menthol very overpowering. It was with some trepidation that I gave this a try not expecting to enjoy it. So take in the first draw, mouth to lung, exhale and... Wow, I didn't realize I could be so wrong. Lovely tropical taste, awesome pineapple and a cool exhale which wasn't overpowering at all. This is not a complex vape so there isn't a whole ton to say about it other than "now I get it!" when some of the others rave about fruity menthols. I will so definitely buy this again and if anyone out there isn't a menthol fan this vape can still be enjoyed with the coolness sensation not overpowering or killing the fruit but rather enhancing it. 

Similar to: An ice-cold pineapple juice
Avoid if: You hate the Caribbean 

Nom is rating for me is 5 - Super Nom

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## M5000 (23/3/16)

This is my first juice review, I’m giving it a shot but please bear in mind I am no flavour expert and these are just my personal experiences and other possibilites such as dud bottles or weather conditions or whatever could alter a juice should be taken into account.

*After 8*

Website description: Indulge your senses with a perfect after dinner vape (or anytime actually). After 8 is a blended chocolate eliquid, with a cool chocolate inhale and creamy minty exhale.

60VG/40PG
Nic: 6mg

Tank: Joyetech Cubis
Coil: 0.5ohm (rated 15-30w)
Mod: Eleaf iStick 40W
Wattage: 20-25w

Personal impression: This flavour lived up to it’s name. I really love After Eight chocolate mints and the taste to me was the namesake chocolate mint in a vape. I don’t always find flavours to be as rich on the inhale as it is on the exhale, but this was an exception. On the inhale I found it to be the perfect balance of mint and chocolate, and on the exhale it felt a bit more minty which leaves a cool and fresh after-taste. This is a definite winner.

As great as this flavour is, it is definitely not an ADV for me, but as the website says it is a perfect after dinner or for a vaping session. I think if you like After Eight chocs you would most likely enjoy this.

*Scream*

Website description: Ultra creamy vanilla ice cream topped with fresh strawberry, wrapped in a wafer cone.

70VG/30PG
Nic: 6mg

Tank: Aspire Cleito
Coil: 0.4ohm (rated 40-60w)
Mod: Evic VTC Mini 75w
Wattage: 42-50w

Personal impression: The strawberry is undoubtedly present, but in a subtle way, and it is accompanied by a nice but mild flavouring which I assume is the vanilla ice cream and wafer cone as per description. I cannot specifically taste the vanilla or wafer cone but the combination of the two work perfectly with the strawberry.

I really like how the combination comes together, and I find that the subtleness of the strawberry helps to avoid an overpowering taste that you can easily tire of. This great balance makes it a great ADV and has worked great with chain vaping.

*Custard Cloud*

Website description: Fly off on a magic carpet ride to custard heaven. You won’t be able to get enough of this juice with a rich creamy vanilla inhale and sweet custard exhale. Paired with a good cup of coffee, notes of french vanilla careen from this vape.

60VG/40PG
Nic: 6mg

Tanks, coils and mods: I have tried it on various setups which included Kanger Subox Mini with 0.5ohm coil, iJust 2 with 0.5ohm coil, Sapor RDA with many different builds on Evic VTC Mini 75w mod, Billow V2 on Evic VTC Mini with 0.3ohm build.

Personal impression: Frankly I couldn’t make head or tail of the flavours. I found it to be very strong and the flavour was defi nitely not to my liking.

I have seen good reviews for this, so it could be a dud bottle, or just a flavour I don’t enjoy, but I will give another try at some point.

*Cumulus*

Website description: Toasted marshmallow splashed with a blend of creams, a dash of brown sugar and nom. This is a smooth full-bodied vape, with layers of toasty flavours that emerge at different wattages. Its sweet and creamy flavour will take you back to those late nights around the campfire.

70VG/30PG
Nic: 6mg

Tank: Smok TFV4 Mini
Coil: TF – S6 (rated 30-100w)
Mod: Joyetech Cuboid 150W (software not updated)
Wattage: 45-65W

Personal impression: I cannot break down each flavour as in the description, but they all come together beautifully. I think it’s the type of flavour that won’t really offend anyone, and it works great on the TFV4.

It’s an ADV in my books. I have found this flavour neutral enough to mix with other liquids. Has worked well with coffees and nutty flavours. I have also tried it briefly on the Cubis tank and the flavour was just as amazing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schnappie (23/3/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Thought I would do another review
> 
> Hazeworks Sunset 0mg
> 
> ...


Glad to see I am not the only flavour chaser vaping at 0mg, we are but a few

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## brotiform (3/4/16)

I have sunset in 3mg on my vtc mini with Cubis tank and I love it. The menthol notes were not prominent for me at 15-30w but it does finish with a cooling menthol type effect.

Based on the success of that I shall be buying more hazeworks asap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (5/4/16)

@M5000 Nice review on the HazeWorks full line up. I was looking to get me some Cumulus - after your review I know it's a vape I'll enjoy. Not many marshmallow vapes out there to choose from.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (5/4/16)

Aw  My first dislike, you've broken my heart @Waine !


----------



## Silver (30/7/16)

Hi all

My first review of a Hazeworks juice. For those who don't know, Hazeworks is a long-standing local juice company based in Durban, run by @MarkDBN. He is a great guy and has lots of passion for the craft. His Scream juice won joint first place in the 2016 ECIGSSA Juice Awards. Hazeworks will be exhibiting at VapeCon 2016 in August. Am looking forward to catching up again with Mark there.

The juice I have reviewed is called "Sunset". I can't remember exactly where I got this bottle but I think I bought it from Sir Vape at the JHB Vape Meet earlier this year. I paid R150 and got the highest strength available - 6mg. I don't normally vape that low but thought I would give this a try. It is a 60% VG juice. Been vaping it for about the last 3 weeks in several devices...

*Hazeworks - SUNSET (6mg)*

*Bottom line - a tasty mildly flavoured pineapple with some refreshing coolness. I liked this juice for its soft and smooth texture and the tastiness of the pineapple. Lovely vape indeed. I would love to try it again in a higher nic strength if it were available. *





The juice is clear and smells like pineapple.

On the vape I get a *mild sweetish pineapple with a refreshing coolness*. The pineapple is sweetish, not sour. There is something slightly "candy-ish" about the pineapple taste but in a good way, thankfully. The flavour reminds me quite a lot of those Pine Nut cooldrinks. (I liked those.) It's a very tasty pineapple flavour and makes me want to vape it more and more. The coolness is there but not a lot of it. Just gentle. Overall, the flavours are quite mild.

The juice is on the slightly sweetish side but not too sweet at all. It is medium on the dry/wet scale. Without doubt this is a coolish vape, not warm. Pleased to report that it tastes natural to me.

*Throat hit was low* but not as low as I would have thought for a 6mg 60% VG juice. I suspect it may have a bit of Koolada in it giving the coolness because I am quite sensitive to Koolada and could feel a slight irritation on my throat occasionally. Not bad at all for me - it was very mild. But I picked it up. Perhaps that enhanced the throat hit slightly  Vapour production was good.

A major standout feature for me was the *delightful texture*. It has a "fluffy" soft and smooth "sherberty" texture which I think works very well for this juice. It's very soft and smooth. Gives it a premium feel.

The texture and the mild flavour make it a *mellow relaxing vape*. Definite all day potential but for me personally, I seek a stronger throat hit. I did find myself chain vaping on several occasions to get more of the tastiness.

The aftertaste is pleasant. A mild pineapple taste and a refreshing coolness that remains for a while. Nice.

The juice vaped well in my equipment. I tried it in one MTL setup (Reo/RM2) and two lung hit setups (Rolo/Crius and Reo/Nuppin). *For this juice I preferred it in direct lung hit mode.*

Mouth to lung (Reo/RM2) - great flavour and a deeper pineapple taste
Lung hit on Crius - this was lovely. Definitely better than MTL. More volume. Pine Nut drink memories came through. It has a lighter flavour and higher notes on the pineapple. But less throat hit for me.
Lung hit on the Nuppin2 - superb flavour - better than the above two. Ultra smooth and low throat hit. On this the pineapple is so tasty you want to eat it.
Overall, I have thoroughly enjoyed vaping this juice. I wanted more throat hit given it was only 6mg. But putting that aside, it's a great flavour. Not too complex but very tasty. I did find myself wanting it to have stronger flavour at times - which led to chain vaping to get more 

If you like pineapple and you are looking for something mildly flavoured, you should give this a try. It's a lovely mellow and relaxing pineapple vape. Super.

Packaging:

Good packaging in my opinion. Clear plastic bottle with a lovely thin nozzle - makes it easy to use and fill any device.
The labelling is good. It has the PG/VG ratio and the nic strength.
It has a "child deterrent" cap
Equipment used:

REO Grand/RM2 - 0.7 ohm single coil - Rayon wick - (20 to 25 Watts, depending on battery level)
Rolo/Crius V3 - dual kanthal coils - 0.5 ohms - Rayon wick - (around 25 Watts)
Reo/Nuppin2 - dual NI80 coils - 0.3 ohms - Rayon wick - (46 to 59 Watts, depending on battery level)

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (30/7/16)

Love my Sunset

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (31/7/16)

goes down nicely with some Mountain Dew

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (31/7/16)

Busy now with some Jay Vapes - On the Beach, kind of similar to Sunset but much more pineapple and less koolada feel. I kinda like it but like the Hazework more. People of vapeowave had just run out of 30ml on Sunset 30ml and recommended this one instead.


----------



## daniel craig (31/7/16)

@MarkDBN did a fantastic job with sunset. I love this flavor, it's a perfect summers day flavor. The koolada gives it a nice coolness and isn't too strong. The pineapple is exactly like how @Silver described it. It's sweet (not too sweet) and not sour or bland tasting.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zebeebee (7/9/16)

Sunset from Hazeworks is most probably my favourate all day vape and is also an instacure for fatigue. The description is perfectly matched. Very smooth vape...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (7/9/16)

Zebeebee said:


> Sunset from Hazeworks is most probably my favourate all day vape and is also an instacure for fatigue. The description is perfectly matched. Very smooth vape...


Also love it, got 100ml from vapecartel yesterday


----------



## Strontium (23/9/16)

Well I just bought Scream from Vape Cartel and I can honestly say, best decision of my vaping career!!
I had no idea what to expect, but Wow, great strawberry tang, subtle vanilla and wafer.
Can't tell you how much I love this juice, this would be all I'd ever Vape if I could afford to.
If anyone out there hasn't tried it, buy this first before anything else, it is seriously THAT GOOD.
I'm considering naming my next child after this juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Troll Brothers Elixirs (8/12/16)

3 juices to review here, namely "The Strawberry Guy", "Scream" and "Sunset".

Company: Hazeworks 
Product Name: strawberry guy / scream / sunset
Product Image: All available on Hazework's Site

Reviewer: Nick

Mod: Reuleaux RX200
Watts/Volts: 40W

Atomiser: Geekvape Tsunami 24
Coil Resistance: 0.4 Ω
Wicking Material: Cotton Bacon V2

Strength: 3mg for all 3
Price (30ml): R170 / R150 / R150
Website: http://www.hazeworks.com/

Website blurb: A delectable strawgasm with a touch of crunchy rice cereal milk. / Ultra creamy vanilla ice cream topped with fresh strawberry, wrapped in a wafer cone. / Sunset will awaken a sense of holiday and intrigue, as you sit at a corner café somewhere in the world, while the sun gently wanes, and a cool breeze caresses your skin. Notes of sweet juicy pineapple fill your mouth before the refreshing exhale lingers.

And now the reviews:

Strawberry Guy: This was punted hard by the guys at The Vapery, Montana. They said "exactly like Strawberry Pops" and I LOVE strawberry pops. I also love scream, and as this is a more premium Hazeworks I was hooked. Super excited to drip this bad boy over some fresh cotton. Unfortunately quite disappointed, probably because it was oversold. The strawberry was very subtle, and the rice krispy cereal note very very pronounced, uncomfortably so for me. At higher watts the strawberry popped a bit more, but the cereal note was still too heavy. It also lingered on my cotton for quite a while after I'd stopped dripping it. On the below nom scale I'd put it at like a 1.7. 

Scream: What a delight. My first bottle was gifted to me by a friend who got 6mg and didn't like the throat hit. I however loved it. The throat hit coupled with amazing flavour was a winner. I've since been vaping the 3mg ones as my girlfriend prefers 0mg, and I like 6mg, so it's our compromise. I buy the 100ml bottles now, great flavour. Pretty much exactly as described on the blurb. 4.5 on the nom scale.

Sunset: My girlfriend loves the stuff. All day vape for her no doubt. I like it every now and then. The pineapple is great, but it just doesn't hit my buttons for me to love it. Fairly subtle flavour in my opinion, but a solid eliquid all round. About a 3.2 on the nom scale. Probably 4+ for my girlfriend.


The nom scale:

1) blech : no nom at all
2) semi - nom : just a small bit of nom
3) nom : its nom
4) nomnomnom : very nom
5) holy freaking nom batman : this is super nom

Reactions: Like 1


----------

